# Advice on landscaping this area



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Looking to add some 3' to 4' shrubs and other to area inside red line for sliding door patio minor privacy. Roughly 5" wide by 10' long. It will be covered in small river rock. Will put Sky Pencil in front of post area. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hydrangeas! They will fill that space in nicely


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Baretta said:


> Looking to add some 3' to 4' shrubs and other to area inside red line for sliding door patio minor privacy. Roughly 5" wide by 10' long. It will be covered in small river rock. Will put Sky Pencil in front of post area. Any thoughts? Thanks!


Are you looking for year round "minor privacy" or warm weather only?
Is the area always shaded?
And based on the circled area, I'm guessing it's 5 feet wide and not 5 inches?


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

bencrabtree27 said:


> Hydrangeas! They will fill that space in nicely


Yes thought about that but concerned how big it would grow. I suppose I could cut it back. Have two in pots but still very small.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> Baretta said:
> 
> 
> > Looking to add some 3' to 4' shrubs and other to area inside red line for sliding door patio minor privacy. Roughly 5" wide by 10' long. It will be covered in small river rock. Will put Sky Pencil in front of post area. Any thoughts? Thanks!
> ...


Yes for year round. Not trying to make it too private so much as not making the area stand out since it's literally 25 ft from the roadway if you know what I mean. Yes 5ft by 10ft. Area isn't shaded.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Do you know what your plant growing zone is? I thought I saw where Vancouver is 7b?
Any pets/kids?.

Otto Luyken Laurel fits what you want. Moderate growing hedge. 3 to 5 feet in height. 6 ft in width, evergreen, fragrant flowers in spring, but a minor draw back is that if ingested by humans or dogs it can be toxic.

Just attached for more information on the shrub


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Considered highly toxic for dogs might be of concern. Great spring color. I have an area just out of the picture full of evergreen shrubs that lack summer color so this would be a must. I also have ornament grasses and lavender.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Dwarf Goldthread false cypress
Disadvantage: slow grower


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Japanese Skimmia


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> Japanese Skimmia


Yes. I have one of these as well. Blooms in Spring.

https://www.crocus.co.uk/plants/_/skimmia-japonica-rubella/classid.2000027773/


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Sugartina...liking this one.

https://www.provenwinners.com/plants/clethra/sugartina-crystalina-summersweet-clethra-alnifolia


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

My advice - here you go!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uELNhTAa0YU


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Baretta said:


> Sugartina...liking this one.


Little note about Clethra, it is deciduous shrub and one of the last shrubs to leaf out in the spring. When a lot of my woodland plants are in full bloom, Clethra is just waking up. Mine is in full bloom right now and it smell great.

* You don't mind if the shrub is deciduous?* I was trying to stick to year-round privacy .

What about Variegated winter Daphne?









These two (there is one behind it that you can't see) are in my back yard. Evergreen. About 3 feet tall and 4 feet wide. Leaves have a yellowish cream edge and the flowers have the most amazing smell in late winter/early spring. These are about 40 feet from my screened porch and I can smell the flowers.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> My advice - here you go!


Winner, winner....problem is, all the neighbors will be coming over when he starts to cook, since it is the front yard.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Actually, I find it very useful. All the children in my neighborhood are out playing and making noise in their driveways and yards after school when I get home. I like children, as long as the parents keep an eye on them....

I fire up the grill and start cooking. The smells of BBQ chicken, ribs, or Italian sausage drifts over the fence and down the street. Next thing you know, those kids are all hungry and go inside to eat, leaving me to BBQ in peace!

Plus, in the winter, he can have a fire in the pizza oven to keep warm and still cook dinner, all at the same time!


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

I saved the video and told my wife that I found my next project after re-doing our deck.
She said "Thanks a lot" :roll:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> I saved the video and told my wife that I found my next project after re-doing our deck.
> She said "Thanks a lot" :roll:


She'll be all happy with you the first time you make her a nice sweet teriyaki BBQ chicken dinner on the new grill. 

Or bake her a wood fired pizza with spinach leaves, sliced tomato, chopped basil, fresh mozzarella, and bacon. 

My wife goes to the grocery store just to buy me some interesting meats to grill up for dinner. She loves that...! :nod:


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> Baretta said:
> 
> 
> > Sugartina...liking this one.
> ...


Oh right. Might still get it for another area. Yeah not sure how well an outdoor kitchen would do it that spot. Not the best neighbourhood. Hmmmm...pizza oven though. :nod:


----------

